#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Knie - Stechen bei Belastung >

## abcd

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Bei mir tritt in letzter Zeit regelmäßig ein kurzes, plötzliches Stechen im linken Knie bei kurzzeitiger großer Belatung des Gelenks auf - außen leicht unterhalb der Kniescheibe, so im Meniskus-Bereich. Ich spiele vereinsmäßig Tischtennis und verspürte in den letzten Trainings meist durchschnittlich einmal pro Trainingseinheit dieses Stechen.
Der Schmerz dauert immer nur sehr kurz an - meist entlaste ich sofort reflexartig das Knie. Nach diesem kurzen Schreckmoment verbleibt aber kein Schmerz und ich kann das Knie meist auch wieder gleich (fast) voll belasten. 
Was kann die Ursache für dieses Stechen sein? Ist es möglicherweise ein "Vorbote" für eine Verletzung bzw. wie kann man so etwas vorbeugen? 
Danke schon mal... 
Grüße, Andreas

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Andreas, 
deine Beschreibung spricht für ein Problem der Weichteile. Dahinter kann eine Bänderreizung stecken, aber auch eine Schädigung im Patellarknorpel- oder Meniscusbereich. Es ist ebenso möglich, daß du beim Training dein Bein verdreht hast und sich im Gelenk etwas verkeilt.  
Da du dieses Stechen offenbar nur ab und zu verspürst, ist es wahrscheinlich noch nichts ganz Dramatisches. Trotzdem rate ich zu einem Besuch beim Orthopäden, damit er sich das Ganze mal anschaut. Hat er die Ursache für den Schmerz gefunden, kann man mit speziellen Verhaltenregeln Schlimmeres verhindern. Ich kann dir dann auch gezieltere Tipps geben, aber dafür müsste ich erst einmal wissen, was genau mit deinem Knie los ist. Also kümmere dich bitte um einen Arzttermin. 
LG Christiane

----------

